
“We Are [CSS] Programmers” - DarkWiiPlayer
https://css-tricks.com/we-are-programmers/
======
DarkWiiPlayer
I've never understood this quest of omni-inclusivity. "Programmer" is not a
fancy title that you can show of to your friends, it's a word with an actual
meaning. Attempting to artificially broaden the meaning of words just leaves
their original meaning without a fitting term and gives us a new name for
something we most likely already have a name for (in this case: "developer").

Setting aside the fact that the article doesn't even give any sound argument
for its position whatsoever, I don't think there is a case to be made for this
opinion at all.

But hey, maybe someone else can share a different perspective that convinces
me otherwise.

